# Build or buy plasma CNC



## David (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been wishing, hoping, considering and entertaining the thought of adding a plasma CNC to my shop.  I know Charley is building one now and others have built them.  Bob has referenced his wife owning and using a store bought unit which seems to work very well. What is the primary reason for building one verses buying one. Cost, capabilities, satisfaction, time.

My thoughts are that this machine will be for a hobby machinist/fabricator.  No 3/4 plate to cut or 5 ton hoist requirements.  Just keeping it sorta small for available floor space.  For me, buying probably would be better due to no knowledge of how to build!

Can someone comment on costs to build vs buying. I know other components are needed to support such a machine like compressor, dryer, plasma, computer etc.

I guess I would like someone to convince me I need one of these! And no Bob I do not have a supportive wife/fabricator like you do to buy it for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If this has been discussed in a previous thread, I apologize for the duplication.

David


----------



## 7HC (Aug 28, 2012)

David said:


> I have been wishing, hoping, considering and entertaining the thought of adding a plasma CNC to my shop.............For me, buying probably would be better due to no knowledge of how to build!



A lot depends on what you want/need it for. If it's for production work, or  projects that have to be done right away, then go out and buy one.

If it's because it seems like it would be fun to own and play with, then why not do the research, increase your knowledge, and have the satisfaction of building your own.  You won't be limited on size and shape, can choose the type of components based on suitability and cost, and you'll always be able to fix it if it breaks.




David said:


> I guess I would like someone to convince me I need one of these!
> David



I think you're already there!  )


M


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought mine outright from Torchmate and went to another vendor for a plasma cutter and machine torch.  I figured I wold never finish a build and that a complete system would be better for me.   Your situation will probably be diferent, but make sure you budget for a torch height control.  That was the only option I failed to buy and sure do wish I had.  How big of a machine do you want?  2X2, 4X4, 4X8 or even bigger.  They are available up to 40 feet long and 10 or 12 feet wide.  Do you have a plan for a business, or is it like mine a "just neat to have".  Hope this helps you get some focus before you start spending money.
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 28, 2012)

I would have had mine paid for by now if I had bought one from my buddy who builds them. Didn't reall have the cash but should have scraped it up. I'm sure I'll be happy with mine when I'm done.

http://www.trucutcnc.com/


----------



## David (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I'm about in the same mindset, not sure if I would ever complete the project.  Just a want at this point.  Bob I did look at the 4x4 you mentioned in the other post and feel that size would be more than adequate for my needs. Lack of free time causes me to not want to build though I think it would be fun to try & build.  What would be a good budget number for the 4x4 Bob?  I have a hypertherm PM 45 to use.


----------



## David (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like a nice setup your friend builds Charley.  Is the torch height controller specific to each manufacturer or can they be used from one plasma setup to another?  I think I asked that right!


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 28, 2012)

The TM 4X4 plus AVTHC is right at 10 grand.  The table was 7995.00 plus 300.00 freight and the AVTHC is around 3000.00. My only regret was not buying the AVTHC when I bought the machine and dont have 3000 to spare anymore.  So I am learning electronics to build one.  
Bob


----------



## David (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the information Bob,will give much consideration on this before jumping in.  Have you had any issues with yours.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 29, 2012)

Only issue I have ever had was not being as good at it as I should be.  The machine is amazing and does fantastic work.  With a PM 45 you will be able to turn up the speed on your travels and get some very intricate work.  The torch height control really is the key to getting consistency and high consumables life too.  I could kick myself for not getting that option way back when I bought mine.  I have to follow mine and make adjustments to the gap by hand, what a PITA.  Because I dont have height control I am limited to how thin I can run.  14 Ga is about as thin as I can consistently run because of warpage and reaction to the heat.  The amount the sheet will move when heat is applied is pretty dramatic, so do yourself a huge favor and don't try to save by skipping the torch height option.  Once you get pretty good at it, you will be amazed at what you can make in just a few minutes.  I walk away from mine with a huge grin that takes about an hour to wear off.   I make a bunchh of garden borders and fire rings plus gate medalions for the local horse farms and celebrities.  The amount of available profit is very good too.  I buy a sheet for 85 bucks and sell the trinkets I make for 4-5 hundred profit after materials and consumables all told.  Sometimes I get stuck with a piece, but it usually goes the next trip to the flea market or swap meet I go to.  I also turn up the power and use my machine for real work too.  I use it to cut out patches and reinforcements for buckets, and blades for construction equipment.  I can plate and repair a bucket pretty quickly and construction equipment pays very well.  Boxing a boom or replacing a wear point where the pins go through is very easy and pays very well.  I generally use 1/4 and 1/2 for those types of rebuilds.  My PM 1000 G3 has never let me down in material 7/8ths or less.  That was my original "retirement" investment to keep busy after I quit actively working on some one elses payroll.  Hope this helps get you going.  The SWMBO can be aesilly convinced if you show her some girly stuff you can make for her and the real work to pay for the machine.  I paid for mine in about 19 months when I was running it every night after work.
Bob


----------



## David (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Bob
Thanks for sharing.  I think I would be somewhat limited on cut thickness with the 45.  It is always good to be able to make a dollar with your investment!  Does it look promising in building your own torch height controller.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 29, 2012)

You should call Ross @ Trucut & talk to him, he has plenty of options to get you started inexpensively. He sells gantry kits so you can build your own table, will build any size table & sells his THC separately also


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 29, 2012)

The Z axis is pretty simple since it is tied to arc voltage.  The sheilding is a whole nother issue so far.  Plasma cutters make a huge amount of electric and electronic noise, so Faraday cages, twisted and sheilded pairs are the approach of the day.  Once I get the sheilding right it should be pretty good.  It wont have cornering velocity changes or slow down when crossing cut paths, but I think it will do a decent job for about 400.00 bucks in parts and materials.   I'm really hoping to get back into the shop after my little surgery on the 6th and get it cleaned out and my system up and running again.  Been too long with no "cheshire Cat Grins" to suit me.  If you go to the Plasma Cam site they will send you a DVD and a book that is very SWMBO freindly.  Momma said we needed one when that booklet arrived and we watched the dvd.  It's really good and it's free.
Bob


----------



## David (Aug 29, 2012)

I will give it a look Bob.  You have and will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers as you travel through life's journey.  Look forward to seeing chips and spark photos from your shop soon.

David


----------



## brucer (Aug 31, 2012)

Building or Buying will mostly depend on 
How well you are tooled up, 
How much money your willing to throw at a Bought machine, 
How much time you have..

I'm tooled up pretty good at home..  I own an old bridgeport mill, horizontal saw, mig and tig welders, quite a few hand tools and power tools.. I also have a best friend that is a industrial salvage hoarder and he has access to a private salvage auction..

 I have a background of tool&die&mold making for 25yrs.. I love designing things with simplicity and durability and cost effectiveness, kind of goes along with my trade..

 I built my table, and I dont have much in it for a cnc plasma table.. right at $1500 total in mine, do have alot of time in it, much more design time in than actual fabrication time.... Its 49"x 36" cut size, using gecko G251 drives..
I'm building the water table now but its figured in on that total... I will add a thc later on, for now i'm just running a floating head torch I designed and built..


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 31, 2012)

Brucer, 
Please post a photo of your design of the floating head torch.  I am still progressing slowly on my THC, but it still isn't ready to work reliably yet.  Thanks a bunch!!!
Bob


----------

